

Ask HN: How would you pay for a Dev Bootcamp type class? - khamoud

Hey everyone. I was recently accepted into the coding dojo boot camp in Mountain View, CA. This is great news but now I need to find a way to pay for it. I have saved up around $1500 but the class itself is $7500 and I live in Ann Arbor so I would have to move out there for the summer which is a whole lot more money. I set up an indiegogo campaign (http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/coding-dojo-tuition if you wanted to help) which raised $300 so far (from my family). I was just wondering what you all would do if you were in my situation. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.
======
shire
I know how you feel, There is a similar program in Seattle, codefellows.org.
These programs aren't designed for poor people. The best thing I can tell you
is to borrow the money from a bank or student loans. Borrowing $7000 is a good
investment when you're getting payed $85k or above in the future. Definitely
worth trying that out. Good luck to you.

~~~
khamoud
Thanks. I actually saw that school on the Internet somewhere. I might just
take out the loan but before I do I am hoping to get accepted into App Academy
which doesn't charge you until you get a job.

~~~
shire
So you've signed up for two different bootcamps because I thought you
mentioned that you've been accepted already.

